# Still No Babies :(.. but new update pic



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

she's getting bigger ha. the eyes are really visible now i think tonight might be the night! well at least i hope. i've got my little tank all ready to put her in. Don't worry the breeder box was for picture purposes only...


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

still nothing.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

she's nearly there....she eating or ignoring the food? if she's ignoring her food, it could be a sign of labour....and keep a look out for white poop like stuff....all the best!

cheers!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

she's still eating... but doesn't seem to be as interested as usual


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

tiffmedema said:


> she's still eating... but doesn't seem to be as interested as usual



ok thats normal....she'll drop pretty soon.....

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Any Luck?

cheers!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

no she just keeps getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

weird.....any signs of stress?

cheers!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

she doesn't seem stressed. pretty normal acting. i have put her in the other tank now b/c my male platy was being really nitpicky toward her and wouldn't let her hardly move in the tank. which was stressing her out even more i do believe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

thats a good idea.....

cheers!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

still not dropping?


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

no she's not. she must not be as far along as i thought. idk what is with her. i guess eventually she will. but the eyes are still there so she hasn't dropped yet and she's still pretty big


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

could you get a new snap up if thats not a prob?


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah sure. she's in a plastic hex tank now so its harder to get shots but here's the best i could do without stressing her crazy! 








she did eat less this morning that usual and she is swimming vertical laps down the side of the tank.


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

give her time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

hows the fishy doing? any luck with her dropping her fry?

cheers!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

nope. but now she's just chilling at the top of the tank hiding. i haven't really watched her the last 24 hrs hoping she'd drop but she hasn't. still huge as a balloon tho. maybe she succumbed to peer pressure and wants to look like her old tank mate the balloon molly!ha.


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

How can you look at the eyes of the fry i still cant figure that out


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

you can see the eyes up against her belly. THey are the little black dots. They aren't really visible in the pictures bc the flash typically washes them out. since she's a light colored platy the eyes are really noticable and instead of a black gravid spot hers is more of a pink color with the black eyes showing its pretty cool. you can see them all lined up like they're ready for theg ates to open and take off.


----------

